# Solved: Delete option gone from Excel 2007 Worksheet tab menu...



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Afternoon everyone,

As the title suggests, my copy of Excel 2007 suddenly decided to remove the "Delete" function from the spreadsheet tab menu. I only see "Insert" and "Rename"... It seems that the "Delete" has disappeared, and I don't know how. I never changed any of the settings in Excel, so I honestly can't think of when it might have happened.

Has anyone else ever had this problem?


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

*bump*

I had already tried a repair and the problem still exists. Is there any option that I might have possibly disabled without noticing?


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

Seriously,

does anyone have any idea what is possibly going on here?


----------



## maxx_eclipse (May 29, 2007)

RESOLVED:

- Open VBA in Excel
- Press Ctrl+G
- Enter: application.CommandBars("ply").Reset

Worksheet tab menu (right-click) is missing delete


----------

